# MMO Gamers



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2013)

If you play any MMOs, post here..


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 19, 2013)

Guild Wars 2 player here...


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Feb 19, 2013)

CS1.6 \m/


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2013)

CS 1.6  is not a mmo..
I asked my friends, how many of them play MMOs, 2 of them replied CS 1.6 as well..
LOL, India and it's CS addiction

I used to play LOTRO and WoW.. Its been a long time since i left.. Im thinking of going back


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2013)

MMOs put me to sleep.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2013)

yeahit's not the game, it's about the peoplethink it's the more or less the same crowd jumping from release to release, although there is some churn mobile mmos here, my guild is called freeborn, we usually farm and merch together, it's fun


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

dota 2??


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Feb 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> CS 1.6  is not a mmo..
> I asked my friends, how many of them play MMOs, 2 of them replied CS 1.6 as well..
> LOL, India and it's CS addiction
> 
> I used to play LOTRO and WoW.. Its been a long time since i left.. Im thinking of going back



Even though its an FPS, the number of players playing it online is really massive  hence, MMO lol !


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 20, 2013)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Even though its an FPS, the number of players playing it online is really massive  hence, MMO lol !



 na, not really that massive relatively.  
i don't play much MMOs now. used to play WoW a little back then.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 24, 2013)

Civworld on facebook.......


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

hasnt anyone tried LOTRO yet ? Its a really polished MMO that is F2P (atleast not Pay to Win up until level 40ish)


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

I played Planetside 2 for about a month when I had some good hardware. Its nit possible for me to play it now. 
Another game I'm looking forward to is firefall. I think open beta is going on now.


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Guild Wars 2 player here...



Nice man. That's that best mmo around I guess. I would love to play it but can't buy it as if now, bought other thing during the steam sale


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> hasnt anyone tried LOTRO yet ? Its a really polished MMO that is F2P (atleast not Pay to Win up until level 40ish)



Is that FPS? IMO,  MMOs aren't fun until its an FPS.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 24, 2013)

Neo said:


> Nice man. That's that best mmo around I guess. I would love to play it but can't buy it as if now, bought other thing during the steam sale



I guess it is 

Switching over from a 1440x900 monitor to a 2560x1440 monitor next week,that's gonna increase gw2 experience manifold I believe.

BTW what all did you get in steam sales?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2013)

mmo all the time 
grind. drop gear. phone, bike, camera... does not matter. master it, then sell it off, and get some new diff gear. then master that gear. level up. 
if things start getting too tough, train at lower levels till you improve your skills.
play out your role, use your strengths, dont tank if you are support 
party long, stay grouped, loot all
and keep exploring the dunjons, never know what you might find in there

ok maybe the last bit is not like meatspace


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2013)

anyone tried Realm of the Mad God?
its f2p on steam, and you can play on your browsers too.

insanely addictive and totally fun.


----------



## rapusa (Feb 27, 2013)

Atlantica Online
good gameplay , its PVP turning into pay to win. but still worthy game.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

my friend tried to push me into LoL .. but I was too much into BF3  , I played LoL for 10 mins and got bored


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2013)

There is also another browser based game that i used to play
warofdragons.com

Its really fun at low levels but extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely hard after level 6 +
It becomes totally pay2win after that..
But being a hard game, its kind of a challenge which makes it really entertaining for f2p players
For a level 6 pet, you have to spend 200USD worth of ingame currency.. Thats insane
A level 10pet costs 1000$.. not to mention.. Full level 10 Higher tier Armor set costs around 1500$
From these figures, you can imagine, the time and effort you have to put into the game as a f2p to ever get some of those..
Also, Large paypalling clans would usually try to control the market and resources by threatening clanless and low level players ... Ahh so many memories .. 
I used to be afraid to login, from fear of execution 
I played for a year and finally managed to build one heckof a charecter .. shortly after which I left the game because I was under the blacklist of some russian clan



RCuber said:


> my friend tried to push me into LoL .. but I was too much into BF3  , I played LoL for 10 mins and got bored



LoL is good, much more casual player friendly than Dota2
I play LoL myself..if you want to join, send a friend request to xXNerevarineXx


----------



## Neo (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm going to start Dragon Nest now. Heard about it a lot from friends.
Another one is Ingress, exclusive for Android. My phone can't run it though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanna play a browser based mmo which does not takes a lot of time to load. Plz tell me if anyone knows a good one


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2013)

Currently playing war.inc(lol)
Project blackout
Project Blackout Review, Download, Guide, Cheats & Walkthrough - MMOBomb.com
Need for Speed world
Need For Speed World Review, Download, Guide, Cheats & Walkthrough - MMOBomb.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I wanna play a browser based mmo which does not takes a lot of time to load. Plz tell me if anyone knows a good one



Runescape is too childish but it is prolly the only 3D Browser based MMO
warofdragons.com is okay..but really requires patience



Nanducob said:


> Currently playing war.inc(lol)
> Project blackout
> Project Blackout Review, Download, Guide, Cheats & Walkthrough - MMOBomb.com
> Need for Speed world
> Need For Speed World Review, Download, Guide, Cheats & Walkthrough - MMOBomb.com


Heyy I used to play Project Blackout


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Heyy I used to play Project Blackout



what happened?havent played it yet,downloading(both blackout and nfs);can i survive there without paid upgrades?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)

early game it used to be fun, but later it turned out to be boring..maybe thats just me but my friends still play it like a fanatic..
ITs basically a counterstrike mmo with minimal shop management facilities.. if you like cs, you are gonna love the game


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2013)

Like Counterstrike..So no rockets/rpgs?eh..let me see..


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> warofdragons.com is okay..but really requires patience


Yeah warofdragons is really good one. Thanks dude.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)

^When you level up to level 3, i can give you some extra items
Vegito - information about a character from the free, online role-playing game (RPG) Legend: Legacy of the Dragons

this is my account
(Im wearing my naked hunting armor )


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^When you level up to level 3, i can give you some extra items
> Vegito - information about a character from the free, online role-playing game (RPG) Legend: Legacy of the Dragons
> 
> this is my account
> (Im wearing my naked hunting armor )


OKAY but it will take some time
 my account name is sarang235


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^When you level up to level 3, i can give you some extra items
> Vegito - information about a character from the free, online role-playing game (RPG) Legend: Legacy of the Dragons
> 
> this is my account
> (Im wearing my naked hunting armor )


Now i am at level 3 . 
Sarang235- my character info
But i am  from magmar race.


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2013)

Hawken seems good. Why don't we all start playing it? I like the maps there


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> Hawken seems good. Why don't we all start playing it? I like the maps there



what kind of game is it?why dont we all play NFS WORLD-free racing MMO(rated no 1 among other FTP racing MMO @gamer sites)


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2013)

How much is the size of Nfs world?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> How much is the size of Nfs world?



Around 4 gb(online installer) i guess(not sure).There is a torrent from rutracker which is around 2 gb.im downloading it,dont know if it work


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Now i am at level 3 .
> Sarang235- my character info
> But i am  from magmar race.



aww too bad.. i could have provided some armor
 dont piss off the magmar naked hunters, especially from high ranking clans..
Just play as you are supposed to, dont loot others..
or else


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 5, 2013)

downloading warthunder.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2013)

Never played any MMO since I have had a bad experience of being addicted to Mafia Wars. Currently addicted to Dota. Trying not to get into MMOs. But if I find one that is irresistible, I might jump the bandwagon.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Which ?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 5, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Never played any MMO since I have had a bad experience of being addicted to Mafia Wars. Currently addicted to Dota. Trying not to get into MMOs. But if I find one that is irresistible, I might jump the bandwagon.



Try Planetside-2
it has got more than 30 awards.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> aww too bad.. i could have provided some armor
> dont piss off the magmar naked hunters, especially from high ranking clans..
> Just play as you are supposed to, dont loot others..
> or else


Lol just did that yesterday. Trying to help someone i entered in a fight with some monster. I didn't really help in the end but the other one did and I got some reward. Now whenever i meet him he calls me a looter. I didn't even know thats called looting


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2013)

When you get to level 5 & If you invest either enough time to get 200 Gold or 200$ (by paypal) to get a Luan Tiger, you can "Naked Hunt" Level 5 mobs 
By doing so, you can avoid Exp by not dealing any damage at all as your Pet will do the job and get money and drops.. Thats how players get rich and start saving early for higher tier blue armor
But looters are those people usually level 2s who join their fights, do more damage than the player itself and effectively steal their loot.. Trust me, Those that are in higher clans have a blacklist for looters.. Right when these looters get level 5, their Life is gonna be HELL cuz players can get them executed/Hexed/injured/Silenced from Chat/Debuffed etc..
So looting may sound tempting but not good in the long run 
This naked hunting only works for level 5&level 6..cuz higher pets require more money to summon than the money dropped from the killed mob..
So players tend to make  the most out of it
I was a naked hunter myself.. I have a luan and level 6.. But I quit playing the game (gave all my armor to friends)
Now all i have on my account is 15 silver and a luan tiger 

Btw what profs are u gonna choose ?
If you go Jeweller/Geologist - PROFIT !!!!! (Take this if you wanna go BoneCrusher style armor)
Sorceror/Fisherman - Self Repliant on healing scrolls (Take this if you wanna go for Tank)
Alchemist/Herbologist- Profit+SelfReliance (Take this if you wanna go for dodger)


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay. No looting from now on .
And i don't spend anything on mmo's ever. Its just whatever experience comes along the way.
And i will go for jeweller/geologist


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2013)

ofcourse, same here..


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 5, 2013)

And i will go for jeweller/geologist


----------



## Xai (Mar 6, 2013)

Played WoW. Quit a while and playerd SWTOR. Quit that, and went back to WoW.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2013)

haha trying out warofdragons
this looting thing sounds like fun


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2013)

Which Race and nick ? maybe we can chat ingame ?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2013)

magmar... peablade

oh wait gonna restart char anyway, looked around, will get human


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Around 4 gb(online installer) i guess(not sure).There is a torrent from rutracker which is around 2 gb.im downloading it,dont know if it work


Is the torrent working???


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


> magmar... peablade
> 
> oh wait gonna restart char anyway, looked around, will get human



tell me nick and ill meet you ingame.. or just prv[Vegito] me


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


> magmar... peablade
> 
> oh wait gonna restart char anyway, looked around, will get human


Awwww. another human


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2013)

I hated the magmar red skies.. Just come to human lands (we got cookies )


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

CookiesBut i'll have to start from the start to go in to humans.  I think i will remian in magmars


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2013)

hmm itll still be a new experience, maybe we can play together  ?
PS: Anorion.. whats ur nick
*warofdragons.com/register.php?referrer=Vegito
Go to the link and register here if u decide to change ur race


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

Its tiring to start again. Why you didn't tell me earlier


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2013)

ahh np man.. just play


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

O..o. Naah im starting as human again


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2013)

figuring out how to restart char
its peablade, died once already, attacked some skeleton thing by mistake


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

Go to a temple anorion
I am also into humans now @Evil_Saint


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2013)

All come join us guys.. Sarang and I are already having a lot of fun..
Fantasy MMORPG - Fantasy Role Playing Game - Legend: Legacy of the Dragons

Register here  and make sure to join Humans


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2013)

Let's see..
Started NFS World. Doesn't look much good.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah legacy of the dragons is a good  MMO. Join us, if there are enough TDF players there we can make a clan....)


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 7, 2013)

Neo said:


> Let's see..
> Started NFS World. Doesn't look much good.



what is it that you doesnt liked about the game?
Btw did you download it from torrents or by installer?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 7, 2013)

@Nanducob u specified a torrent in some eaelier post. Is it working.


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> what is it that you doesnt liked about the game?
> Btw did you download it from torrents or by installer?



I used the installer. Its about 1.3gb in size.  
The game is just about racing. Nothing more, nothing less. So didn't like it much.
I'm level 4 already lol.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 7, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> @Nanducob u specified a torrent in some eaelier post. Is it working.



Dont know.. its 2.3 gb and i have downloaded only 1 gb,will tell you when the  download gets finished


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 7, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Dont know.. its 2.3 gb and i have downloaded only 1 gb,will tell you when the  download gets finished


okay.......Let em know when it is finished


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2013)

awkward..


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 8, 2013)

lol....why so....


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2013)

humans are more fun
mentors almost pestering to help, more people chatting, and got blessed a few times darshana and some other thing, donno what they do yet
don't even feel like doing that looting thing anymore
got attacked once though, looked magmar 
the game is surprisingly complex, and the quests are actually not boring


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 8, 2013)

@anorion befriend me @Evil_Saint and nerevarine @Vegito.... We are both from humans race.......whats ur id there. peablade does not work. Its from magmars........


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 8, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> okay.......Let em know when it is finished



Will do once it gets finished !


----------



## Neo (Mar 9, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Will do once it gets finished !



I don't get it. Why are you downloading a 2gb torrent when the installer itself is 1.3gb


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 9, 2013)

Neo said:


> I don't get it. Why are you downloading a 2gb torrent when the installer itself is 1.3gb



very slow internet connection.cant download all at once


----------



## Neo (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Its resumable. Well, anyway.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 9, 2013)

neo said:


> ^^ its resumable. Well, anyway.



oh oh.....

Started playing project blackout..dinos lol.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 9, 2013)

started warthunder. good so far.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2013)

Guys join us in WoD.. I and Sarang are having loads of fun..
It really has great depth to it
Register using this 
Fantasy MMORPG - Fantasy Role Playing Game - Legend: Legacy of the Dragons

Guys join us in WoD.. I and Sarang are having loads of fun..
It really has great depth to it
Register using this 
*warofdragons.com/register.php?referrer=Vegito


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone played archlord???


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol... played project blackout and hated every second of it,though the sound effects was good,the whole game is kinda too cartoonish for my liking,will pass it on this time..
Trying NFS World now(crap! updates!)


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

haha, my case


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 8, 2014)

Bump
@Nerevarine u still play the game??


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow this thread! Im downloading planetside2
20%


----------



## RBX (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone plays Japanese MMORPGs ? *Florensia* to be specific.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 8, 2014)

Right now I am playing Warofdragons and Dota2. Installing left4dead2


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Bump
> @Nerevarine u still play the game??



Nah, i gave up



Sarang\m/ said:


> Right now I am playing Warofdragons and Dota2. Installing left4dead2



Give your charecter info link


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Nah, i gave up
> 
> 
> 
> Give your charecter info link



kkkk.....here is the link
Evil_Saint - information about a character from the free, online role-playing game (RPG) Legend: Legacy of the Dragons
Recently changed the clan...GOH was mostly inactive.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2014)

man, you have been active !! yeah, GoH is dead sadly ..

*warofdragons.com/user_info.php?nick=Vegito

You outrank me now  and are richer than me


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 9, 2014)

I go there daily and we do clan CC in the new clan....I take huge order for dusts now..

Downloading Path of Exile at the moment. Its a free online action RPG. Reviews look promising.

Path of Exile trailer:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

Does Witcher 2 have multi-player?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Does Witcher 2 have multi-player?


No, its a single player game


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 9, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I go there daily and we do clan CC in the new clan....I take huge order for dusts now..
> 
> Downloading Path of Exile at the moment. Its a free online action RPG. Reviews look promising.
> 
> Path of Exile trailer:



Somebody here on tdf tried it.said that the game was ****


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

League of Legends on NA server.
Spiral Knights.
Dungeons and dragons:Neverwinter.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

This game is like Diablo but it is a MMO.WHen does Diablo sequel come?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Somebody here on tdf tried it.said that the game was ****


Okay. I'll try the game though and see how is it. Their website says that its the PC game of the year for 2013 given by gamespot. If i dnt like it I have always the option to uninstall



seamon said:


> League of Legends on NA server.
> Spiral Knights.
> Dungeons and dragons:Neverwinter.


How is Neverwinter. My friend says that its not good so I havent tried it.


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

Neverwinter is exact same as Dragon Age II minus the companions.
By exact same I mean all the customization, skills, character design etc.
It also provides players to create game content and you can actually earn in-game gold by creating new content(donations).
Pretty good and fun PvP.
PvE tends to get tedious.
Horses can be earned at level 18(I think) and riding one is quite fun.
I lost track of the story in the middle and haven't played since then lol.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Neverwinter is exact same as Dragon Age II minus the companions.
> By exact same I mean all the customization, skills, character design etc.
> It also provides players to create game content and you can actually earn in-game gold by creating new content(donations).
> Pretty good and fun PvP.
> ...


I havent played Dragon Age 2


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

play lol...........it's one of the best RPGs ever made(imo).
Neverwinter is pretty much a MMORPG.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

Skyrim was good but not so good as Witcher Series.


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't like Skyrim,not one bit.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> play lol...........it's one of the best RPGs ever made(imo).
> Neverwinter is pretty much a MMORPG.


Actually I play only few games ever since I stopped piracy.
Its 799 on flipkart so I may buy it in 2-3 weeks



Doo I need to play Dragon Age 1 before playing it??


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

Why stop pirating lol?
Play the Dragon Age series only if you like RPG games, my friends say they suck.
I am a hardcore RPG fan so I like them.
Dragon Age 2 is a good game to start. (I played 2 first and playing 1 now)


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why stop pirating lol?
> Play the Dragon Age series only if you like RPG games, my friends say they suck.
> I am a hardcore RPG fan so I like them.
> Dragon Age 2 is a good game to start. (I played 2 first and playing 1 now)


lol...... Im a programmer myself now and I wouldnt like people pirating my stuff.
And Im also a RPG fan. I may buy the game.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 9, 2014)

World of Tanks.
Does any one play it or I am the only person here who plays it.


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 9, 2014)

©mß said:


> World of Tanks.
> Does any one play it or I am the only person here who plays it.



I have tried it. Din't interest me much


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2014)

Nobody plays League?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 9, 2014)

IF you guys are into MMORPG , then you should try F2P RIFT game .


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 9, 2014)

Right now playing rift and it's very good game and already level 22. topper what's ur char name? we must meet there cuz i m bored playing alone.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 9, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Right now playing rift and it's very good game and already level 22. topper what's ur char name? we must meet there cuz i m bored playing alone.



I am still downloading it , will tell u my id as soon as i start to play .


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 10, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Right now playing rift and it's very good game and already level 22. topper what's ur char name? we must meet there cuz i m bored playing alone.


Can u tell in little deatil about the game please...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2014)

Even Fallout 3 was good open world RPG.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Can u tell in little deatil about the game please...



*www.riftgame.com/en/ download this and play.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> play lol...........it's one of the best RPGs ever made(imo).
> Neverwinter is pretty much a MMORPG.



I do play league on the garena server, find me xXNerevarineXx 
Although its not a true RPG, its a competitive moba



seamon said:


> Why stop pirating lol?
> Play the Dragon Age series only if you like RPG games, my friends say they suck.
> I am a hardcore RPG fan so I like them.
> Dragon Age 2 is a good game to start. (I played 2 first and playing 1 now)



DA1 was LEGENDARY compared to  DA2


----------



## seamon (Jan 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I do play league on the garena server, find me xXNerevarineXx
> Although its not a true RPG, its a competitive moba
> 
> 
> ...



DA II is RPG not League of Legends 
imo DA II is better than DA I

I play on NA server, got many skins


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> DA II is RPG not League of Legends
> *imo DA II is better than DA I
> *
> I play on NA server, got many skins



NOT ! DA2 was such a dissapointment, DA Origins had a much better story..
BTW, you should play on Garena, we get 90-120 ping here most of the time and there are tonnes more of free XP/IP boosts as well as more skin promotion.. 
Just last week i bought Bunny riven for Rs 137 (100 RP).. I didnt even have to spend the RP to get the skin..


----------



## RBX (Jan 11, 2014)

Started playing RBX - information about a character from the free, online role-playing game (RPG) Legend: Legacy of the Dragons


----------



## seamon (Jan 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> NOT ! DA2 was such a dissapointment, DA Origins had a much better story..
> BTW, you should play on Garena, we get 90-120 ping here most of the time and there are tonnes more of free XP/IP boosts as well as more skin promotion..
> Just last week i bought Bunny riven for Rs 137 (100 RP).. I didnt even have to spend the RP to get the skin..



how do you buy RP, I got 5k RP on NA account, not in mood to lose it. xD


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 11, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Started playing RBX - information about a character from the free, online role-playing game (RPG) Legend: Legacy of the Dragons


Cool....How did u get so much stuff in two days..I will send u a request there. My ID *warofdragons.com/user_info.php?nick=Evil_Saint
Oh just checked. Its experimental. If u need any help there do tell me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> how do you buy RP, I got 5k RP on NA account, not in mood to lose it. xD



Gamersgift.com

5K RP , that costs around Rs 6.8K 
Whats your nick in NA ? I used to play on NA long back but 400+ ping was the biggest dissapointment..


----------



## seamon (Jan 12, 2014)

3k, the game works fine in a hspa+ connection. 
Besides I load faster than most people.


----------



## RBX (Jan 15, 2014)

Been playing Legend: Legacy of Dragons a.k.a. War of Dragons for a week now.
*Fantasy MMORPG - Fantasy Role Playing Game - Legend: Legacy of the Dragons*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2014)

^How far are you up in it ?


----------



## RBX (Jan 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^How far are you up in it ?


Level 4, with only 1 green item (Executioner Pauldrons).


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 15, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Level 4, with only 1 green item (Executioner Pauldrons).


Doing really good...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2014)

^save up for luan ? at level 5 you can naked solo DH until first two bosses and get green/chess pieces for less than 2 gold per DH run..
Not to mention, sell galmakhar helmet and get your money back
I donated everything on my account, if i had anything i would have given to you


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^save up for luan ? at level 5 you can naked solo DH until first two bosses and get green/chess pieces for less than 2 gold per DH run..
> Not to mention, sell galmakhar helmet and get your money back
> I donated everything on my account, if i had anything i would have given to you


Okay........will do that


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 16, 2014)

how about we all start a mmorpg form a tdf guild inside the game have raids and party just like SAO and .hack.........

final fantasy is out of question since its paid......and all the othe mmorpg have in game shops......are there really any free mmorpg???


----------



## RBX (Jan 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how about we all start a mmorpg form a tdf guild inside the game have raids and party just like SAO and .hack.........
> 
> final fantasy is out of question since its paid......and all the othe mmorpg have in game shops......are there really any free mmorpg???



Ragnarok I. I've heard it's good.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how about we all start a mmorpg form a tdf guild inside the game have raids and party just like SAO and .hack.........
> 
> final fantasy is out of question since its paid......and all the othe mmorpg have in game shops......are there really any free mmorpg???


yeah....i too think that.....if there's a good mmorpg with many players from here....it will be fun....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 16, 2014)

so if you guys wana start do tell i will also join but only max 1-2 hrs a day i can play.........


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> so if you guys wana start do tell i will also join but only max 1-2 hrs a day i can play.........


We will have to settle on the game first....suggest some that you think are good......There is one that me and Razorblade play...but i may not appeal to all


You can try it via this link *warofdragons.com/register.php?referrer=Evil_Saint


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> We will have to settle on the game first....suggest some that you think are good......There is one that me and Razorblade play...but i may not appeal to all
> 
> 
> You can try it via this link Fantasy MMORPG - Fantasy Role Playing Game - Legend: Legacy of the Dragons



any game will do as long as it doesn't require the ingame store purchases i was prvsly playing archlord it had those awesome visual effects during powerups awesome music nice world good enough graphics but now no one is playing it..........


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2014)

^ A word of warning, the game is extremely pay to win at later levels, especially level 7+..Talaars halls without blue armor is a nightmare..


----------



## iittopper (Jan 17, 2014)

After watching SAO anime , i too decided to start mmorpg . 
Final fantasy 14 is a good mmorpg but monthly subscrition is too much for me . So this game is out of chapter.

There are 3-4 good f2p mmorpg game with good amount of player . Rift is probably the only f2p which is old school type and doesn't restrict players just because it is free . Game is around 8 gb and it is similar to WoW .

Another game is Tera . Probably the best looking mmorpg game out on pc. Game size is huge, around 16gb download and it focus more on action and combat . Though its not upto Rift level , still its a good f2p game . 

Another game that come in my mind is Star Wars kotr . Although f2p , but it is very restrictive and encourage you to buy to enjoy it fully . So i wont recommend this but if you are star wars fan, you can try it. Game size is around 20gb.

Lastly , there is Guild wars 2. I think everyone have heard about this game . Although its not f2p , but unlike Wow and final fantasy 14 , its B2P , meaning You have to pay one time only. This is my favourite mmo game and i am enjoying it daily. Areanet release new content every 15 days , so you can say ,it doesn't have end game. It is available for 1.5k-2k . 

I would love to play with you guys if we can find five or more member. We can make new thread discussing time,players etc . You can choose any mmorpg but personally i will recommend Rift . Because it does restrict you much . If you decide to download it, then download from steam so that we can communicate easily .


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone played Runescape?
I dont remember how many hours I wasted on my 2 separate profiles

The only game after Dota in which I spent loads of time


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

I play mmo on android. ...though I wish to play WoW, everquest and the hunter when I'll have enough speed plus plan to download that 24-25 gb setup lol


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

But yeah I have played pirates of Caribbean online back then at a local cafe ...it was fun.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 26, 2014)

i play defiance.
Suggest a good MMOFPS ??


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2014)

Wait for ubi 's The Division


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Anyone played Runescape?
> I dont remember how many hours I wasted on my 2 separate profiles
> 
> The only game after Dota in which I spent loads of time



i did but the f2p version was severely limited.. Being a member in it unlocked a whole new universe


----------



## Xai (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been planning to try Final Fantasy XIV: Realm Reborn. Anyone plays it? Is there a free trial period? 

Among f2p games, Star Wars: The Old Republic is good.


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone tried Planetside 2? Its f2p MMOFPS and the reviews are very good. New content to be released this summer, so the game will be supported for quite some time.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 30, 2014)

I am also thinking to play that game.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 3, 2014)

anirudhd.91 said:


> Anyone tried Planetside 2? Its f2p MMOFPS and the reviews are very good. New content to be released this summer, so the game will be supported for quite some time.



i dont know ,but i felt disappointed .wasted my 9 gb.
guess i dont dig sci fi ****


----------



## icebags (Feb 4, 2014)

i donno if i should regret spending more than a thousand hours of college life for this game, but it was a good place to socialize and troll around people. just felt like a parallel life. xD

actual gameplay footage, but the player has creativity..... :3


----------

